# what size rims fit perfect on 1983 regal



## dropped_97blazer (Nov 3, 2009)

i know this is gonna sound stupid n ima get alot of shit for this but.. what size rims will fit on a 83 buick regal?? im new to all this shit so mind the stupid question plz.. :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

13x7


----------



## cali (May 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Feb 24 2010, 04:33 AM~16709162
> *13x7
> *


x2


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

X13


----------



## dropped_97blazer (Nov 3, 2009)

thanks homies.. n what kinda tires are good ??


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

155/80/13 Hankooks :biggrin:


----------



## BLVD Kreeper (Jan 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC+Feb 24 2010, 04:33 AM~16709162-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*DING DING DING!! perfect match! * :biggrin:


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by baggedout81_@Feb 24 2010, 09:42 AM~16710081
> *155/80/13 Hankooks :biggrin:
> *


----------



## dropped_97blazer (Nov 3, 2009)

thanks.. anyone got a cheap set of tires on sale here? or sum cheap chinas?


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

If ya gotta ask might as well throw some 22s on it!! :uh:


----------



## dropped_97blazer (Nov 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Feb 24 2010, 01:27 PM~16712819
> *If ya gotta ask might as well throw some 22s on it!!  :uh:
> *


 :uh: come on now dogg i was just askin cuz i didnt wanna get some rims that rubbed.. im a youngster dogg im new to this shit :happysad:


----------



## 85regalrider (Dec 23, 2009)

hey homie if you are looking for a good rim and tire get a hold of them 13x7 will not rub...stay up and hope to see your g body on some 13 

--------------------

Envious Touch Auto Customizing
Whittier, CA 90603 
(562) 244-0554


----------



## 1Lethallow (Jun 14, 2009)

13 is the way 2 roll lil homie


----------



## Duez (Feb 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by baggedout81+Feb 24 2010, 08:42 AM~16710081-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Best looking 13" tire. Discount Tires has them for $34 gonna pick up a set tomorrow.


----------



## Grand_Marquis_82 (Jul 3, 2006)

Get the inch and a 1/4 white wall not that not the lil skinny whitewall. I got an 80 Regal on`em but they 14x7s though


----------



## dropped_97blazer (Nov 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Grand_Marquis_82_@Feb 24 2010, 08:46 PM~16717589
> *Get the inch and a 1/4 white wall not that not the lil skinny whitewall. I got an 80 Regal on`em  but they 14x7s though
> *


pics?


----------



## dropped_97blazer (Nov 3, 2009)

thanks for everyone helpin out a lil yungster homie :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## 909sleepy909 (Jul 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by seanjohn21_@Feb 24 2010, 10:24 PM~16718141
> *thanks for everyone helpin out a lil yungster homie :biggrin: :thumbsup:
> *


Shoulda just asked me dog :uh: 




:biggrin: 

13x7's rims

and P/155/80R/13 Tires
They Sell These Cheap At Pep Boys...They're Called Cornells
I know You Gotta Pep Boys In El Centro I Saw It Last Time I Was There


----------



## 909sleepy909 (Jul 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 909sleepy909_@Feb 24 2010, 10:39 PM~16718377
> *Shoulda just asked me dog :uh:
> :biggrin:
> 
> ...


----------



## dropped_97blazer (Nov 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 909sleepy909+Feb 24 2010, 09:39 PM~16718377-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lookin clean dogg are those ur spokes?


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@Feb 24 2010, 09:42 PM~16715791
> * Best looking 13" tire. Discount Tires has them for $34 gonna pick up a set tomorrow.
> *


:no: Firestone FR380 155/80R13 on 13x7 :thumbsup:


----------



## 909sleepy909 (Jul 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by seanjohn21_@Feb 24 2010, 11:19 PM~16718860
> *thganks homie ill check it out.. :biggrin: yeah we do.. how much are they for a set?
> lookin clean dogg are those ur spokes?
> *


yea... foo


----------



## Duez (Feb 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 909sleepy909+Feb 24 2010, 10:39 PM~16718377-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


380's are good looking too.


----------



## DAWA70CUTTY (Feb 2, 2005)

MY FIRST LOLO WAS AN 87 REGAL WITH 13z AND 155/80 TIRES


----------



## dropped_97blazer (Nov 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DAWA70CUTTY_@Feb 26 2010, 05:52 AM~16731741
> *MY FIRST LOLO WAS AN 87 REGAL WITH 13z AND 155/80 TIRES
> *


pics or it didnt exist  :biggrin: :thumbsup: sounds clean tho :biggrin:


----------



## BrownAzt3ka (May 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by seanjohn21_@Feb 26 2010, 08:21 AM~16732127
> *pics or it didnt exist  :biggrin: :thumbsup: sounds clean tho :biggrin:
> *



CHECK OUT MY CAR CLUB LINK HOMIE.. ALL THE CARS ON THERE ARE 13X7'S... THERE IS EVEN MY BROS 85 REGAL LIMITED.. THE LINK IS IN MY SIGNATURE HOMIE.. IM A YOUNG BUCK TO...


----------



## dropped_97blazer (Nov 3, 2009)

thanks dogg


----------



## BrownAzt3ka (May 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by seanjohn21_@Feb 26 2010, 05:33 PM~16736457
> *thanks dogg
> *


no problem.. any other questions.. jest hit me up..


----------



## dropped_97blazer (Nov 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BrownAzt3ka_@Feb 26 2010, 08:18 PM~16738395
> *no problem.. any other questions.. jest hit me up..
> *


will do homie.. n dont trip im still tryn to sell my shit so i can get that steering wheel


----------



## BrownAzt3ka (May 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by seanjohn21_@Feb 26 2010, 09:24 PM~16738446
> *will do homie.. n dont trip im still tryn to sell my shit so i can get that steering wheel
> *



i got you homie.. hit me up 641-844-7503 .


----------



## DAWA70CUTTY (Feb 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by seanjohn21_@Feb 26 2010, 10:21 AM~16732127
> *pics or it didnt exist  :biggrin: :thumbsup: sounds clean tho :biggrin:
> *












HERES A PIC...MINE IS ON THE RIGHT. NO SPACERS OR MODS.


----------



## dropped_97blazer (Nov 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DAWA70CUTTY_@Feb 26 2010, 11:07 PM~16739674
> *
> 
> 
> ...


clean ass regal dogg :biggrin:


----------



## dropped_97blazer (Nov 3, 2009)

who has some cheap chinas thats close to el centro ca 92243???? want some for my bday sunday..


----------



## dropped_97blazer (Nov 3, 2009)

its my birthday homies!!! finally 16!! :biggrin: anyone wanna hook me up wit some chinas cheap????


----------



## dropped_97blazer (Nov 3, 2009)

anyone wanna buy my 20's or 22's so i culd get me some chinas!!!!!!


----------



## juicd83buick (Dec 30, 2009)

14x7 thats whats on my 83 regal


----------



## dropped_97blazer (Nov 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by juicd83buick_@Mar 6 2010, 04:14 PM~16814852
> *14x7 thats whats on my 83 regal
> *


without mods??


----------



## juicd83buick (Dec 30, 2009)

no mods they tuck nicely


----------



## dropped_97blazer (Nov 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by juicd83buick_@Mar 7 2010, 09:03 AM~16819285
> *no mods they tuck nicely
> *


pics?


----------



## StylishTekniqueCC (Nov 7, 2007)

damn i wish i woulda seen this post earlier i live in san diego i just sold some rims for 180 to a paisa cus i needed some quick cash.


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by seanjohn21_@Feb 28 2010, 12:20 AM~16747814
> *its my birthday homies!!! finally 16!! :biggrin: anyone wanna hook me up wit some chinas cheap????
> *


Save a little money and buy some new wheels and tires. If you buy used, you can run into problems.


----------



## RO Sleepy (Jan 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@Feb 24 2010, 08:42 PM~16715791
> * Best looking 13" tire. Discount Tires has them for $34 gonna pick up a set tomorrow.
> *



i got cornells in stock for 2999 :cheesy:


----------



## SH4RKZ (Mar 20, 2009)

14x7 also would fit, depends wat you like.


----------



## AndrewH (Dec 12, 2002)

problly do 14's if you arent going to juice it,unless you plan on lowering it to undrivable height.

if its juiced, 14's look a little big from certain angles


----------



## dropped_97blazer (Nov 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by StylishTekniqueCC+Mar 7 2010, 12:12 PM~16820339-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


im gonna juice it homie


----------



## chapulincolorao (Mar 5, 2009)

14'' some Z's or D.s


----------



## dropped_97blazer (Nov 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by chapulincolorao_@Mar 7 2010, 09:11 PM~16824543
> *14''  some  Z's  or D.s
> *


GOT PICS OF SOME SUGGESTIIONS?


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by seanjohn21_@Mar 7 2010, 11:59 PM~16824959
> *GOT PICS OF SOME SUGGESTIIONS?
> *


Here's my regal on 13x7 I wouldn't run anything bigger than that


----------



## dropped_97blazer (Nov 3, 2009)

bad ass ride dogg, i wanted t0 make mine a vert to..


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by seanjohn21_@Mar 8 2010, 07:37 AM~16826269
> *bad ass ride dogg, i wanted t0 make mine a vert to..
> *


this ones a factory one I guess you'd say the factory had it done in 81 and it even says vert on the title :biggrin:


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Mar 8 2010, 05:45 AM~16826045
> *Here's my regal on 13x7 I wouldn't run anything bigger than that
> 
> 
> ...


did you get that from ramiro


----------



## kandylac (Apr 15, 2007)

*13's*


----------



## dropped_97blazer (Nov 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC+Mar 8 2010, 03:44 PM~16830445-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thats wat ima go wit :biggrin:


----------



## dropped_97blazer (Nov 3, 2009)

I GOT A SINGLE PUMP N DUMP FOR TRADE FOR SOME 13'S

comes wit pump, dump, fittings, back plates, and one hose..


----------



## RO Sleepy (Jan 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Mar 8 2010, 05:44 PM~16830445
> *this ones a factory one I guess you'd say the factory had it done in 81 and it even says vert on the title :biggrin:
> *



it was a dealership option but not that many people did it as you can tell


----------



## dropped_97blazer (Nov 3, 2009)

ttt


----------



## Llerenas1960s (Nov 15, 2009)

TTT FOR THE HOMIE


----------



## dropped_97blazer (Nov 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SHOWLOW 68_@Mar 8 2010, 10:06 PM~16834924
> *TTT FOR THE HOMIE
> *


thanks doggg :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by WestTexas_lowlow_@Mar 8 2010, 05:59 PM~16830569
> *did you get that from ramiro
> *


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by seanjohn21_@Mar 8 2010, 06:52 PM~16831054
> *is it possible to make it a vert??
> thats wat ima go wit :biggrin:
> *


Yeah they make vert in florida and in las vegas there are a couple of topics in the post your rides section


----------



## dropped_97blazer (Nov 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Mar 8 2010, 11:25 PM~16835582
> *Yeah they make vert in florida and in las vegas there are a couple of topics in the post your rides section
> *


sick, i think mine would look pretty sick too as a vert..


----------



## dropped_97blazer (Nov 3, 2009)

ttt


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Mar 9 2010, 01:24 AM~16835577
> *
> *


when did you get that from him


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)




----------



## dropped_97blazer (Nov 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Badass94Cad_@Mar 10 2010, 06:58 AM~16848366
> *
> 
> 
> ...


that shit looks clean as fuck! :thumbsup:


----------



## dropped_97blazer (Nov 3, 2009)

ttt


----------

